# Ruger Alaskan in .44 mag



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I've read some reviews but curious to hear if any of you guys have shot one? own one? What did you think? Been looking around for one to check out and possibly buy but haven't seen any in the area.


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

I've handled one a few times. They're well made, same as all of Ruger's all steel revolvers. Big heavy tank of a gun. Nice Hogue Tamer grips out of the box. 

Not sure where you're located, but the odds of finding one in a Gun Shop is slim. They seem to stock lots of SP101s, maybe a GP100 or two, and plenty of the LCRs. But I've yet to see any Alaskans in any store within 50 miles of the Cleveland area. 

Your best option for actually seeing one up close and being able to handle it would be to visit a gun show if there are any near you in the future. Call as many shops as you're willing to drive a reasonable distance to and ask if they have any. You might luck out and find one you can go check out. Some Ranges might offer one as a rental as well. 

If you're dead set on buying one new regardless of being able to fondle it first, you'll get the most reasonable prices off Buds Gun Shop, or Davidson's Gallery Of Guns web sites. Both are great as far as ordering from an online dealer and having it shipped to an FFL of your choosing. They also don't frown upon finding the gun unacceptable and refusing to take shipment once you go to pick it up. I know Buds will go the extra mile to make things right if you do find something wrong. 

Hyatt Gun Shop usually has decent prices as well, but I have no experience ordering a gun from them, yet. 


Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. The Fin told me they'd order one and if I don't want it they'd sell it in the counter. I may go that route but thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a pretty lil fatty, looks heavy for a 2 or 3 inch, what is it a 3" Are you planning on packing it? Better wear suspenders if you do..lol.


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

They're 2.5 in barrels I believe. Gonna need all that weight to soak up recoil out of that short barrel lol. 

I was going to suggest one of the regular Redhawk models Ruger makes in .44 Mag. Their 4 inch model is only a few ounces heavier than the Alaskan and would improve velocity and accuracy a bit.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

No it wouldn't be a carry gun. Probably be shoulder holstered for hunting out west. I got a look at one the other day and it wasn't overly heavy to hold. Definitely built like a tank though.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

did you get a price for 1 yet? I seen 1 this week.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I own one. I really like it. Leather is expensive for the Alaskan. .44 is the caliber that I got. It matches my marlin lever gun. It shoots very well. If you ever plan on going to canada the barrel is too short. You don't see many and the prices are getting pretty crazy on Rugers. I think $950 was the last one I saw. Recoil is manageable. I load my own hard cast for it. I also bought some cool plastic tubes that allow me to make my own rat shot. Cool gun and I think you'll like it.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

I shot one the other day and its awesome like rugers other big bore guns!!


----------

